# Pics of the Mutt buns at 4.5 wks



## Roll farms (Nov 4, 2011)

Talk about variety....All 8 kits from the same litter, tort Holland Lop buck x broken black NZ doe....

















Uh, what color IS that ??  ^^






7 of them are bucks....I bred that buck / doe combo hoping for cute, floppy eared does to use for 'pet' breeders.

The lone doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 4, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cute!  Im guessing the little bunny is a tort color


----------



## norcal (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, so very cute.   Ours always look the same, chin.   
Though is probably better for meat rabbits I guess.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

Really look good Roll.  If you were closer, I would definitely take that Black Tort bunny off your hands (3rd Pic).  

Congratulations on this successful litter.


----------

